

Ask HN: Alternative to cj.com for affiliation program / referral for web product - tlogan

We run a small web service and we would like to promote our service thru affiliation program (we have partners which will put us on their site right now). CT.com is the biggest but expensive. Are there any alternatives? Something Web 2.0 simple?
======
jbigelow76
I've never used it myself but have seen e-junkie recommended in the past for
in house affiliate programs.

<http://www.e-junkie.com/> <http://www.e-junkie.com/ej/affiliates.htm>

------
riffmaster
What about share-a-sale ??

